# $10,000 coffee machine!



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Saw this article (scroll down the page) on the technology part of the BBC News website

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19655627

Not the bonniest looking machine around!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow. They called it the 'Cafe1'. Such imagination!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

"It's the best cup you've ever had - guaranteed."

Quite a bold claim given that taste is a personal thing.

You'd need to try quite a few settings to find one that delivered that - much the same as a more reasonably priced machine.

I'd like to see this machine in action though, particularly the grinder


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

OMG !:bad

"All the gear & no idea" springs to mind.

"The devil makes work for idle hands" as my granny would have said......


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

its what happens when silicon valley software engineers design a coffee machine, they have heard all about one and know what it should do but as for the practical stuff!!







i really liked the tragic wood front panel, it gave it a real kitsch look that made you think it was plastic pretending to be wood. some achievement


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

There is something very sad about this project. And the machine just looks like shit.

Personally, I'm much more interested in the idea of using classic engineering principles to make a domestic lever machine.

Ten grand to make a cup of coffee. Get a fucking life.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't get some of these comments.

The fact that they talk about beans, temperature impacting the coffee etc suggests they have some notion of what needs to be considered. The fact that they talk about hand crafted coffee also suggests they have an inclination of where the hurdles are set.

What is wrong with them setting out to achieve their goals.

Price wise not really that different from a top top end espresso machine.

Will it be viable, who knows. Will it taste good, who knows, but certainly can't fault them for trying.

We can build robots that can perform open heart surgery. Not sure why people think this either can't be done or is not a good idea..

As they work in silicon valley they probably already wear skinny jeans so are half way there


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Think about it some more . In cup 'mojo' connected to something that can control the rate of water being added and the rate of drip .... Probably not that difficult for greater minds and could likely produce a brilliant cup.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I will refrain from commenting until someone I respect has tasted its output.

It looks like a pain to descale : )

Where does the grinder come into this picture???


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

...because it's techno-fetish

making a cup of coffee really doesn't have to be that complicated


----------



## synthet1k (Dec 17, 2011)

RoloD said:


> Ten grand to make a cup of coffee. Get a fucking life.


Amen to that. Way over the top. If I made a cup using a Bialetti stove-top, and one using the 10k machine your average person wouldn't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It looks interesting, technically, if not so much aesthetically.

It seems to be aimed at users that have no/little experience of brewing coffee and simply eliminates some variables...like a brew, by the cup Aeropress with preset temp & brew time. Aimed at the commercial market...spend on commercial brewing & employ a barista, or buy a $10K machine and let the waitresses, waiters, kids working weekends operate it? Whether or not it is infallible is one thing, but I'd wager it will up strike rates for everyday users.

It would appear to utilise existing, stand alone, grinders?

http://www.blossomcoffee.com/one/#features


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It's like deja vu...all over again...


----------

